# Plans for segmented turning sled.



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have been wanting to do some segmented turning. I know that your segments have to dead on. I was wondering if anyother LJer's out there have a plan they use for there segmented turning sled. 
Anything that I seem to find on the web don't get to detailed on how to make them.

Thanks: Tim


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

Tim, Might take a look at this site….www.trunedwood.com/framesled.html ...this is a plan for a miter sled for cutting segments for bowl turning.( I would have sent the link to you directly, but having problems with doing that on my computer.)


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bill Kandler has a book Segmented Turning..A good start that covers everything you need to know. He
also has a web site that will show you how to build the sleds easily. After a visit to his site, I am sure that 
you will be ordering his book. Hope you have many happy hours turning.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I did a forum topic on getting all your segments to mate perfectly. It was without using a sled, but I found that others were using a similar technique to achieve good joints all around: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/25334


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You might want to look at getting a Veritas Poly Gauge. It does
accurate setups for 12 and fewer sided polygons.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Nothing more than an accurate miter saw and a stop block.

Or an Incra 1000SE on your Table Saw.


----------



## woodmuse (Feb 3, 2011)

While I hesitate at pointing to other sites…if you are looking to engulf yourself with information on polychromatic turning..then check out www.segmentedwoodturners.org…we are a member club of the AAW.


----------

